# NPI deactivated



## Revenuecycle (Sep 29, 2010)

If a NP's NPI has been deactivated for non-use, does that mean that we can no longer bill with that NPI to any insurance? Or is it still valid with all insurances except Medicare seeing they are the ones that deactivated it?


----------



## nelsong5 (Oct 7, 2010)

If your NPI has been deactived BY Medicare you have nothing to worry about as long as you dont bill Medicare. 

Check your NPI through the NPI website just to make sure it is active with the NPPES because if it isnt then you would NEED to activate it again to bill other insurance.


----------

